# Court Summons 53mph in a 30 zone



## rcwilson

Just received a letter to say i have been caught speeding 53 in a 30. Prob 6 points and a fine I reckon. Dying for a **** after walking the dog and got by the white van from behind. What you think my punishment will be. No convictions or previous offenses...


----------



## [email protected]

53 in a 30 their will make an example of you!!

No excuse Speed limits are in place to safe lifes...


----------



## morganste

i wouldnt be suprised if you got 6 points and maybe a £250 fine.

53 in a 30 is silly! Probably showing well over 55 on your speedo.


----------



## empsburna




----------



## DMH-01

rcwilson said:


> What you think my punishment will be


----------



## J1ODY A

Do you like man love... 

My mate got caught doing 99 on motorway and got away with awareness course so you can never tell... Depends on situation I suppose.. i.e. if you were outside a school at home time they may punish you more than at 2am along a main road?!?


----------



## uruk hai

I think you are looking at 6 points, possible consideration for a ban but I'd be surprised. Fine depends on your income and out goings which is why you'll be asked to fill in a means form before you go in to the court !


----------



## jay_bmw

DJ1989 said:


> 53 in a 30 their will make an example of you!!
> 
> No excuse Speed limits are in place to safe lifes...


Oh **** me i HATE forums for **** like this

Tell me you've never gone 1 mph over the limit before or something.

I think you'll probably get 6 points mate as 20 mph over the limit the points normally double.


----------



## M4D YN

jay_bmw said:


> Oh **** me i HATE forums for **** like this
> 
> Tell me you've never gone 1 mph over the limit before or something.
> 
> some crackers on here^^^
> 
> I think you'll probably get 6 points mate as 20 mph over the limit the points normally double.


......


----------



## [email protected]

jay_bmw said:


> Oh **** me i HATE forums for **** like this
> 
> Tell me you've never gone 1 mph over the limit before or something.
> 
> I think you'll probably get 6 points mate as 20 mph over the limit the points normally double.


no i have but thats 20 MPH over i'd never go that much!!!


----------



## amiller

Plenty places where 60mph is safe, but some idiot has made it a 30mph. Not saying what you did was right or wrong, just my thoughts that it doesn't mean you were un-safe at the time.

Questions is: £60 fine or £30 valet for cleaning up a soiled seat? :thumb


----------



## jay_bmw

DJ1989 said:


> no i have but thats 20 MPH over i'd never go that much!!!


so you've not gone from a 30 to a NSL where its majorly quiet & give it a boot full or come out of a NSL going into a 30 whilst still @ speed?


----------



## Andrew125

rcwilson said:


> Just received a letter to say i have been caught speeding 53 in a 30. Prob 6 points and a fine I reckon. Dying for a **** after walking the dog and got by the white van from behind. What you think my punishment will be. No convictions or previous offenses...


I think the others maybe right about the points but I would suggest you tell the truth, that you were desperate for the loo and that you weren't aware of your speed.

Honesty when confronted with damning evidence is your best course of action.


----------



## Multipla Mick

jay_bmw said:


> Oh **** me i HATE forums for **** like this
> 
> Tell me you've never gone 1 mph over the limit before or something.
> 
> I think you'll probably get 6 points mate as 20 mph over the limit the points normally double.


Quite agree, that speed in a 30 sounds a bit excessive, but then there are 30 limits I know of that you could do 100mph through quite safely at certain times, without endangering any kiddies (why is it always lickle kiddies that are so carelessly placed in danger on these threads? Do teens, adults and old coffin dodgers lives not count for anything? They are all just as likely to wander out in the road eratically, teens with music plumbed into their ear especially). We don't know the road or circumstances, so shouldn't be reaching for the noose just yet.

I was only thinking the other day about the bus driver reading the paper in the traffic jam thread some time ago that saw him going from just being a general [email protected] who should be flayed, to possibly driving a school bus full of kids off a motorway or dual carriageway or whatever stratospheric levels of 'what ifness' it reached. Grrrr.....

Any keen driver who hasn't broken speed limits or given it beans somewhere for the thrill of high speed is either dead or a liar. Now a 30 limit isn't the place for that, but the OP was on a mission, get home or suffer laundry trauma. No one died in the making of the OP's post, and if there had been lickle kiddies and cute puppies around, he may well have driven a lot slower. And pi55ed himself :lol:

So, in saying people should get off their high horse, I have climbed on mine, but I'm in a grumpy mood and not able to restrain myself any longer.

Beggar it, I need food, I'm obviously not in a good mood today :lol:


----------



## Darlofan

jay_bmw said:


> so you've not gone from a 30 to a NSL where its majorly quiet & give it a boot full or come out of a NSL going into a 30 whilst still @ speed?


I think we'd need more details before commenting on things like this. Who is to say OP was not passing a school at the time or driving through a town center?


----------



## Franzpan

That white speed van is around our way all the time now! And he only stays in the same place for an hour or so before moving down the road or to a neighboring town. I seen it out on Easter Sunday too!


----------



## Alex_225

I got caught doing 51 in a 30 (about 10 years ago, I was 18) and I received 3 point and whatever the standard SP30 fine was. 

We all make mistakes, back when I did, it was a big open road and it didn't feel unsafe although looking back it's a 30 for a reason. Nothing worse than be preached at about it though.


----------



## SteveyG

jay_bmw said:


> so you've not gone from a 30 to a NSL where its majorly quiet & give it a boot full or come out of a NSL going into a 30 whilst still @ speed?


I think only BMW drivers do this.


----------



## rcwilson

March 19th at 13.35. Armagh road, portadown heading out of the town. The speed van was hidden behind a wall opposite Murray tyres and entrance to picture framing hence me not seeing it. I put my hands up I'm in the wrong its not big or clever I can only learn from the experience. At this stage the letter to respond has only been sent off so I am unsure of dates or court details etc. No schools on the road, van between lidl and the tyre shop. I'm only human at the end of the day, I can only prepare for the worst and hope for the best


----------



## suspal

calling the kettle black is everyone whiter than white i don't think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## G900GTI

J1ODY A said:


> Do you like man love...
> 
> My mate got caught doing 99 on motorway and got away with awareness course so you can never tell...


I also got caught at 99 on the motorway, 6 points and £400 fine. I wont be doing that again :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Have to say i nearly got caught twice on same road was doing approx 44mph in industrail area with no homes, the road has had a 40mph speed limit for years never seen a Camera van on it before but as don't go on the road often was not aware changed to 30mph and i joined the road half way along and never saw the sign and you would think you would have seen a sign to warn of change as the idea is to slow people down, but no better get 2 camera van's on catch some extra tax. A'm i a very bad driver as 44mph in 30mph could be if next to school or built up area.. We all make mistake's in life and sometimes we have to pay heavily


----------



## RisingPower

Multipla Mick said:


> Do old coffin dodgers lives not count for anything?


Sorry, but no mick :lol:

Incidentally the kind of people doing and who get caught doing 53mph in a 30 are likely to be the same kind of inattentive drip who causes the majority of accidents on the road, so no complaints here.


----------



## RisingPower

SteveyG said:


> I think only BMW drivers do this.


Not until i'm right next to the sign. Wait, i've got a 350z now


----------



## Multipla Mick

RisingPower said:


> Sorry, but no mick :lol:
> 
> Incidentally the kind of people doing and who get caught doing 53mph in a 30 are likely to be the same kind of inattentive drip who causes the majority of accidents on the road, so no complaints here.


Oh ok, fair play :lol:

Here, I got done for a similar speed in a 30 when I was about 19, and I knew exactly what I was doing. I was losing my temper that's what I was bloody doing  I was stuck behind a dawdling school run mum who was wandering about in the road and on and off the brakes randomly, so I wound the old bike up and blasted past at the first available opportunity (a straight and clear bit of an industrial estate). Only thing was the Clerks of the Course had put their little wires across the road right at that point  Not further on near all the junctions, and where the road goes into a residential area, oh no. But still, a lesson learned (be more careful where I go speeding in future), and that's life.

You can't make an Omelette without breaking some eggs.

Or something like that


----------



## Daffy

Make sure you have a shower before you go to court as you may not want to take one for a while once they pass sentance. lol


----------



## JenJen

I think if it had been in a national limit then perhaps points and fine but it's a 30 for a reason. No excuse for being 20+ over the speed limit.

And no I'm not a law abiding citizen I too have had points from doing over the speed limit in a national limit area. I would never dream of speeding in a Built up area thou


----------



## greenwagon

Sorry but have to agree with the others ll
53 in a 30 is a six pointer and possibly a £300-£400 fine which is the going rate in Cumbria 

75 in a sixty is normally 3pts £60 or a speed course but not 53 in a 30 

That's a big one for the local tweed wearing , Volvo driving , local magistrate to make an example of you 

Make sure you wear a smart suit and tie for court


----------



## Ninja59

greenwagon said:


> Sorry but have to agree with the others ll
> 53 in a 30 is a six pointer and possibly a £300-£400 fine which is the going rate in Cumbria
> 
> 75 in a sixty is normally 3pts £60 or a speed course but not 53 in a 30
> 
> That's a big one for the local tweed wearing , Volvo driving , local magistrate to make an example of you
> 
> Make sure you wear a smart suit and tie for court


Why would the magistrate be a volvo tweed wearer? quite relevant though.

oh and in general direction of the thread 53 in a 30 is pretty stupid IMHO.

as for the accelerating to de restricted then yeah to 60 i will give her the beans, always try and slow before to save slamming on as i know the road if not then brake to suit the situation, even worse in my book if you are a local to the area.


----------



## robertdon777

You never know what will happen, my old man went on a speed awarness course and the chap next to him was there for doing 31mph in a 30mph Zone!, my old man was there for doing 33mph in a 30mph zone!

Yet someone else I know got nothing for doing 53mph in a 30mph zone, other that being pulled over and told to slow down.

All caught with lazer guns at the side of a road wher the officers hide and then jump out (bit unfair)


----------



## A210 AMG

If you know the road you were on (and I guess so as you just took the dog for a walk) then 53 mph probably would have been almost 60 on your speedo (certainly 55mph) so I guess the punishment will fit the crime.


Remember when its your turn to hold the soap, that's not a good thing 


PS, For Sale Mini Cooper....


----------



## Gruffs

The real question is why the hell didn't you **** in a hedge whilst walking the dog?

Or on your front wheel of your car?


----------



## R7KY D

6 points , £500 fine , worst case 56 days disqualified on the naughty step


----------



## J1ODY A

Gruffs said:


> The real question is why the hell didn't you **** in a hedge whilst walking the dog?
> 
> Or on your front wheel of your car?


Certainly a smaller fine if you get caught :lol:

p.s. the only time you can do 53mph or more in a 30 zone is when you're getting you're take-out home & don't want it cold


----------



## georgeandpeppa

J1ODY A said:


> Certainly a smaller fine if you get caught :lol:
> 
> p.s. the only time you can do 53mph or more in a 30 zone is when you're getting you're take-out home & don't want it cold


Lol so true, when we get kfc im sure i could get thrown in jail if we got stopped!:lol:


----------



## tom_sri

Im thinking it will be a ban as it is almost double the speed limit?! yes we have all broken the limits but time and a place!! and in a 30 isnt it!!

have a look at this?

http://www.pepipoo.com/Magistrates_guidelines.htm


----------



## RisingPower

Gruffs said:


> The real question is why the hell didn't you **** in a hedge whilst walking the dog?
> 
> Or on your front wheel of your car?


**** on volks:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## jay_bmw

RisingPower said:


> **** on volks:doublesho:doublesho


it'd be an improvement


----------



## uruk hai

tom_sri said:


> Im thinking it will be a ban as it is almost double the speed limit?!


He would be very unlucky to get banned for that although it does depend on how speeding is dealt with in that area ?

A local taxi driver was caught at 66 in a 30 when he drove passed a marked traffic car ! He was taken to court and pleaded guilty, the Magistrates were going to give him six points and a fine but as he already had nine it would have meant him being banned for 6 months as a "totter" so they banned him for the minimum of 7 days and fine him £450. Lucky chap !


----------



## RisingPower

jay_bmw said:


> it'd be an improvement


Oy you with your cheapo non hellaflush ghetto ass rims


----------



## uruk hai

RisingPower said:


> Oy you with your cheapo non hellaflush ghetto ass rims


And now in English please


----------



## jay_bmw

He means my staggered Zito 935 alloys which look milez better than his blingers


----------



## RisingPower

jay_bmw said:


> He means my staggered Zito 935 alloys which look milez better than his blingers


Do yours even have any dish?  i'm not talking the dinner plates you duck taped on either


----------



## jay_bmw

Dish = dog tish.


----------



## RisingPower

uruk hai said:


> And now in English please


Fo shizzle ma nizzle?


----------



## RisingPower

jay_bmw said:


> Dish = dog tish.


Ghetto = no dish


----------



## jay_bmw

Ghetto - jap crap


----------



## RisingPower

jay_bmw said:


> Ghetto - jap crap


Jap crap > sauerkraut


----------



## jay_bmw

Thread derailment well on its way :lol:


----------



## RisingPower

jay_bmw said:


> Thread derailment well on its way :lol:


Toot toot!


----------



## jay_bmw

Lmao!!!


----------



## Ninja59

bloody weirdos. i think this should be reserved for wheels whores.


----------



## RisingPower

Ninja59 said:


> bloody weirdos. i think this should be reserved for wheels whores.


Jealous your werthers original can't push any more than a penny farthing wheel along?


----------



## Paintmaster1982

in 2007 i got done for doing 91 in a 60 at 7:30 pm on a sunday evening, on a stretch of road that was basiclly a huge dip which you could see the other end of about a mile ish no houses, no farm exits etc. i was stuck behind a caravan and so went to over take, pulled in an slowed down to 60. no drama's the next thing this copper was on my ass and he tret me as if id just mugged an old women or something lol.

he told me that they have rules which the courts give them depending on there moods. 

60-76 mph its the coppers choice if he wants to give you a slap on the rists or give you points.

76 - 86 mph is an automatic fine with points.

86 + is a court summons.

I went to court, in a suit, clean shave and a hair cut. 

I was thanked by the judges for looking smart as i was the only person there at the other side of the judges who was wearing a suit every other scum bag old granny robbing chav was in there burberries finest.

I was completely honest with them, i said yes i was speeding just to overtake a slower car, i was in full control of the car aware of my speed and insisted that i slowed down to 60 afterwards which the copper said i did.

i got 1 months ban, and £100 fine with no points.

iam not saying what the op did was right infact it was bloody silly thing to do but at the same time dress smart and hold your hands up. honesty is the best policy at the end of the day.


----------



## R7KY D

Paintmaster1982 said:


> he told me that they have rules which the courts give them depending on there moods.
> 
> 60-76 mph its the coppers choice if he wants to give you a slap on the rists or give you points.
> 
> 76 - 86 mph is an automatic fine with points.
> 
> 86 + is a court summons.
> .


:doublesho You don't want to know what I got away with , Mine must have been in a bloody good mood


----------



## Paintmaster1982

R7KY D said:


> :doublesho You don't want to know what I got away with , Mine must have been in a bloody good mood


 The copper who stopped me lived in the town further down the way who have known to have a slight number of there population that are inbred.

I dont think he liked normal folk. lol


----------



## Naddy37

Multipla Mick said:


> Beggar it, I need food, I'm obviously not in a good mood today :lol:


Go grab yourself a pasty and cream tea.....


----------



## Ninja59

RisingPower said:


> Jealous your werthers original can't push any more than a penny farthing wheel along?


no but glad i do not run a dish of a tart.


----------



## 306chris

You can never tell what you are going to get. I was a rather silly boy, lets just say i was once on the motorway doing way, way over a ton when the blue lights appeared. 

The officer was happy with me (attitude and docs) and the car and we both agreed it was a silly thing to be doing. The first speed check they did was at 105 mph average at which point my bottom fell out of my trousers. He then said he did another speed check at 95 and that he would use that one. Net result 3 points and a £60 fine. 

Hopefully learnt my lesson, but it easy for that lapse in concentration and we all make mistakes. Whatever happens take it like a man, learn from it and adjust your driving accordingly.


----------



## rcwilson

Thanks everyone for replying, I still am waiting some communication on the next step but will keep you all informed on details


----------



## Johnboy82

I got done for 52mph in a 30mph zone and got hit with 3pts and £150 fine. That was back in 2005


----------



## Darlofan

Paintmaster1982 said:


> in 2007 i got done for doing 91 in a 60 at 7:30 pm on a sunday evening, on a stretch of road that was basiclly a huge dip which you could see the other end of about a mile ish no houses, no farm exits etc. i was stuck behind a caravan and so went to over take, pulled in an slowed down to 60. no drama's the next thing this copper was on my ass and he tret me as if id just mugged an old women or something lol.
> 
> he told me that they have rules which the courts give them depending on there moods.
> 
> 60-76 mph its the coppers choice if he wants to give you a slap on the rists or give you points.
> 
> 76 - 86 mph is an automatic fine with points.
> 
> 86 + is a court summons.
> 
> I went to court, in a suit, clean shave and a hair cut.
> 
> I was thanked by the judges for looking smart as i was the only person there at the other side of the judges who was wearing a suit every other scum bag old granny robbing chav was in there burberries finest.
> 
> I was completely honest with them, i said yes i was speeding just to overtake a slower car, i was in full control of the car aware of my speed and insisted that i slowed down to 60 afterwards which the copper said i did.
> 
> i got 1 months ban, and £100 fine with no points.
> 
> iam not saying what the op did was right infact it was bloody silly thing to do but at the same time dress smart and hold your hands up. honesty is the best policy at the end of the day.


I would argue that if the road was that straight etc why did you need to do 91 to get past the caravan?


----------



## zed3

3 years ago 53 in a 30 got 6 points and £330 fine


----------



## Paintmaster1982

Darlofan said:


> I would argue that if the road was that straight etc why did you need to do 91 to get past the caravan?


Because its fun lol

Oh no iam going to get preached at by another perfect human being. Lol iam just a scum bag criminal.

In all honesty I hate caravans so the quicker I get past the better


----------



## PugIain

I still remember going to court with you.You naughty boy.
We were dressed smart and the place was full of rats in tracksuits.


----------



## PugIain

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Lol iam just a gimp


Indeed.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

PugIain said:


> I still remember going to court with you.You naughty boy.
> We were dressed smart and the place was full of rats in tracksuits.


Yeah full of scum bags mate. Iam liking the pug a bit more now.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

PugIain said:


> Indeed.


Shhhhhh


----------



## PugIain

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Yeah full of scum bags mate. Iam liking the pug a bit more now.


Good man,it's a decent motor.Mines currently looking sorry for itself.
It has actual real dirt on it.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

PugIain said:


> Good man,it's a decent motor.Mines currently looking sorry for itself.
> It has actual real dirt on it.


yeah still great on on the old diesel which iam surprised at. What diesel do you put in? Normal or super


----------



## PugIain

Paintmaster1982 said:


> yeah still great on on the old diesel which iam surprised at. What diesel do you put in? Normal or super


Asda special brew!
It got a treat on the way to Stratford a few weeks back though.I went to Shell on the 180!


----------



## Paintmaster1982

PugIain said:


> Asda special brew!
> It got a treat on the way to Stratford a few weeks back though.I went to Shell on the 180!


Might give it a go


----------



## PugIain

Do you think we've taken over the thread abit?


----------



## Paintmaster1982

PugIain said:


> Do you think we've taken over the thread abit?


One word buddy. Yes!


----------



## PugIain

We own Peugeots.We're allowed.
So Ive just been informed.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

PugIain said:


> We own Peugeots.We're allowed.
> So Ive just been informed.


Yep. 5 years this month since my ban mate jesus.


----------



## rcwilson

Bit of an update to my speeding - received a letter on Friday to offer a conditional 3 points and £60 fine. Have sent the letter back - lesson learned


----------



## Yowfailed

Thats a fair result TBH. The court appearance would probably have been £100 plus and 4-5 points. Pity they didn't offer you tyne opportunity of Driver Improvement. The cost would have been a little more but no points :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

rcwilson said:


> Bit of an update to my speeding - received a letter on Friday to offer a conditional 3 points and £60 fine. Have sent the letter back - lesson learned


Bite their hand off at that.

Lucky with that offer.


----------



## *Das*

Thats a bit of a result.


----------



## RisingPower

rcwilson said:


> Bit of an update to my speeding - received a letter on Friday to offer a conditional 3 points and £60 fine. Have sent the letter back - lesson learned


Lucky.


----------



## J1ODY A

rcwilson said:


> Bit of an update to my speeding - received a letter on Friday to offer a conditional 3 points and £60 fine. Have sent the letter back - lesson learned


I know you was hoping to share a cell with Donkey Darren


----------



## Matt.

Yowfailed said:


> Thats a fair result TBH. The court appearance would probably have been £100 plus and 4-5 points. Pity they didn't offer you tyne opportunity of Driver Improvement. The cost would have been a little more but no points :thumb:


I missed out by 2mph on this.

It all depends on your area.

In my area, it's 9mph + 10%. I was doing 44


----------



## Alex_225

That's the best result you could really hope for. 

Doesn't sound like the OP is a continual speeder but caught out after a human error.


----------



## tamson

I'm an HGV driver and well aware of the speed limits etc,I recieved a letter from work saying i'd been speeding on the A9 just after Dunkeld(southbound) the speedlimit on the road is 60 mph but 40mph for trucks,i was in a 14t truck letter said i was doing 52mph when the limit for me is 40mph so just awaiting the letter through the post.

Anyone who knows and drives the A9 regularly knows the frustrations at sitting behind a truck doing 40 with massive tailbacks,they should atleast make it 50mph for trucks


----------



## Paintmaster1982

It should be 40mph. Ive had a few near misses from lorries going 50mph + round bends they cant handle and nearly hitting me head on etc I think the reason why people get frustrated is that they dont understand that the speed limit for the lorries is 40mph unless otherwise stated. I think as well is that when these lorries are carrying a load and they are travelling on a twisty A road then there is a possibility that the load can become unsecure and disrupt the balance of the load ending in over turned lorries. Complacency is the killer. and iam not having a go at the above post but if your that bothered about causing tail backs then your in the wrong business, failing that you could always pull over for 5 mins to let the tailback subside if you think its getting a bit silly.


----------



## ITHAQVA

rcwilson said:


> Just received a letter to say i have been caught speeding 53 in a 30. Prob 6 points and a fine I reckon. Dying for a **** after walking the dog and got by the white van from behind. What you think my punishment will be. No convictions or previous offenses...


Sorry missed this thread , 53 in a 30 = terrible driving!!!

If you needed a ****, why not stop off somewhere instead of risking lives, no excuse at all :thumb:








:wave:


----------



## RisingPower

Paintmaster1982 said:


> It should be 40mph. Ive had a few near misses from lorries going 50mph + round bends they cant handle and nearly hitting me head on etc I think the reason why people get frustrated is that they dont understand that the speed limit for the lorries is 40mph unless otherwise stated. I think as well is that when these lorries are carrying a load and they are travelling on a twisty A road then there is a possibility that the load can become unsecure and disrupt the balance of the load ending in over turned lorries. Complacency is the killer. and iam not having a go at the above post but if your that bothered about causing tail backs then your in the wrong business, failing that you could always pull over for 5 mins to let the tailback subside if you think its getting a bit silly.


Quite, if lorries/tractors/buses/coaches pulled over every so often, that would help more with congestion.


----------



## dew1911

RisingPower said:


> Quite, if lorries/tractors/buses/coaches pulled over every so often, that would help more with congestion.


Why should they have too? If your in that much of a hurry, set off earlier.


----------



## ITHAQVA

dew1911 said:


> Why should they have too? If your in that much of a hurry, set off earlier.


It's just common courtesy for slower moving vehicles to allow faster ones pass, most of the tractors down here pull over for the traffic :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

dew1911 said:


> Why should they have too? If your in that much of a hurry, set off earlier.


I guess you haven't heard of common courtesy. If you're driving a car slowly and causing a jam it's a similar principle.

I guess maybe it's just far more sensible to be completely unaware of your surroundings and blame others for when they try and overtake you because you're hindering everyone elses progression within the speed limit and road conditions.


----------



## PugIain

One of my pet hates is speeding.There is no need.Like above set off earlier.And if you cant, accept you'll be late rather than drive like an arrogant,selfish to_ss_er.
But,there is also a case for people going TOO slowly.
Example.I drive to work along an A road.On a Friday night due to people going home it is quite busy.
So imagine my delight last night when I get behind a queue of traffic doing 35 miles per hour behind a silver Corsa.No body could over take because of the traffic from the opposite way.
So a 12/15 minute trip at the speed limit took HALF AN HOUR.
So after setting off at just gone 5pm so I could sit down at work with a brew and a newspaper,I barely made it there with enough time to get my safety boots on and have a pee.
If you cant drive confidently,dont drive!


----------



## Grizzle

ohhh poor you...

Leave early next time.


----------



## PugIain

Grizzle said:


> ohhh poor you...
> 
> Leave early next time.


I think I might start living in the carpark.Just in case Barry decides to go for a Friday evening walking pace drive again!


----------



## dew1911

ITHAQVA said:


> It's just common courtesy for slower moving vehicles to allow faster ones pass, most of the tractors down here pull over for the traffic :thumb:


Tractors are usually doing circa 20-25mph, so that's a different matter (as outlined in the highway code iirc). As for a HGV doing 40mph as per the limit, There's no law saying they have to move over just because some car drivers are late for work...


----------



## Grizzle

PugIain said:


> I think I might start living in the carpark.Just in case Barry decides to go for a Friday evening walking pace drive again!


:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA

dew1911 said:


> Tractors are usually doing circa 20-25mph, so that's a different matter (as outlined in the highway code iirc). As for a HGV doing 40mph as per the limit, There's no law saying they have to move over just because some car drivers are late for work...


As pointed out, its courtesy, or does courtesy have to be a law or rule before you follow it, if I'm having a slow Sunday drive i let everyone pass who needs to pass, i always pull over a bit when i see motorbikes coming up from behind, let them go on, I'm in no hurry :thumb:

Why is it being nice is so difficult? It's really easy & makes driving a pleasurable experience :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse

rcwilson said:


> Bit of an update to my speeding - received a letter on Friday to offer a conditional 3 points and £60 fine. Have sent the letter back - lesson learned


You are one very, very fortunate guy, I bet you danced around the house when you opened that letter! You should have had your ass reemed in court for 77% over a 30mph limit. A conditional FP offer should never have been allowed at that speed and shows the huge variance in punishments being handed out in the UK. It seems to depend on whether the magistrate/procurator fiscal had a good ride from their missus the night before. In contrast, my own conviction last year (70mph in a 50mph-40% over limit) went straight to court and got 5 points and £170 fine.

For info the current guidelines from the Association of Chief Police officers (ACPO) are:

Limit Fixed Penalty Summons
20 mph 25 mph 35 mph 
30 mph 35 mph 50 mph 
40 mph 46 mph 66 mph 
50 mph 57 mph 76 mph 
60 mph 68 mph 86 mph 
70 mph 79 mph 96 mph


----------



## RisingPower

PugIain said:


> One of my pet hates is speeding.There is no need.Like above set off earlier.And if you cant, accept you'll be late rather than drive like an arrogant,selfish to_ss_er.
> But,there is also a case for people going TOO slowly.
> Example.I drive to work along an A road.On a Friday night due to people going home it is quite busy.
> So imagine my delight last night when I get behind a queue of traffic doing 35 miles per hour behind a silver Corsa.No body could over take because of the traffic from the opposite way.
> So a 12/15 minute trip at the speed limit took HALF AN HOUR.
> So after setting off at just gone 5pm so I could sit down at work with a brew and a newspaper,I barely made it there with enough time to get my safety boots on and have a pee.
> If you cant drive confidently,dont drive!


I'll bet you've never exceeded the speed limit on a dual carriageway or motorway.  Speeding in residential, built up areas is a more serious matter than a country road where there's nothing to hit.

However, this bs about how you should have left a bit earlier, yeah, why not leave 5 days earlier just so you can sit 5 days behind tractors and slow, ignorant drivers on your holiday trip, instead of 1 day because they all decided to give way to faster moving traffic.


----------



## RisingPower

ITHAQVA said:


> Why is it being nice is so difficult? It's really easy & makes driving a pleasurable experience :thumb:


Because some asshats live in a world of their own :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

dew1911 said:


> Tractors are usually doing circa 20-25mph, so that's a different matter (as outlined in the highway code iirc). As for a HGV doing 40mph as per the limit, There's no law saying they have to move over just because some car drivers are late for work...


No, but there's the highway code, rule 169

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_070314


----------



## ITHAQVA

RisingPower said:


> Because some asshats live in a world of their own :thumb:


And this me myself & I attitude is getting worse :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

RisingPower said:


> No, but there's the highway code, rule 169
> 
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelAndTransport/Highwaycode/DG_070314


"Slow Moving Vehicle" is defined as a vehicle travelling at less than 40 km/h, or roughly 25mph. A HGV can travel faster than that so it does not apply :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

dew1911 said:


> "Slow Moving Vehicle" is defined as a vehicle travelling at less than 40 km/h, or roughly 25mph. A HGV can travel faster than that so it does not apply :thumb:


Wow, these LARGE goods vehicles get smaller every day  I suggest you read it again.


----------



## Gizmo68

It's all very well HGV's pulling over to let cars by but where do you draw the line? 
1/ Pull over on a single carriageway when you have more than 5 cars behind you that you are 'holding up'?
2/ Ban them from overtaking on dual carriageways so they do not hold you up?
3/ Ban them from the roads during the 'rush hours' as they make your journey to work 5 mins longer?

The list goes on.

_IF_ you have problems at work and are required to stay late then most people will either get paid for the extra time, have time bank or be on a salary so have to expect this every now and then.
If a HGV driver gets held up then he penitentially runs out of hours to get back (fine for the 'trampers', not quite so convenient for day drivers).

So you are busy at the office and need to stay on for an extra 30 mins, bit of a PITA but that's life and the job, but you still get home all be it 30 mins later.
Now if you were a professional driver in that situation you would be either potentially fined for doing 'overtime' (exceeding you permitted hours) or have to park up with no eating or sleeping facilities (again I am talking about a day driver not a tramper - who will have his night out gear) 
So _your _boss 1st asks you to stay on 30 mins longer to get that important job finished ... oh an by the way when you have finished the overtime you now have to sleep in the store cupboard under the stairs (a 7'x7' room) with no facilities. (a little like a day driver would in a sleeper cab)

Perhaps now some will realise how an extra 30 mins for a HGV driver can impact on his day - he can't even 'get his foot down' to make up any lost time as his vehicle is speed limited to 56MPH.

All HGV drivers accept the conditions when they do the job... but pleeease do not get too annoyed just because they have held you up for 5 mins!!


----------



## RisingPower

Gizmo68 said:


> It's all very well HGV's pulling over to let cars by but where do you draw the line?
> 1/ Pull over on a single carriageway when you have more than 5 cars behind you that you are 'holding up'?
> 2/ Ban them from overtaking on dual carriageways so they do not hold you up?
> 3/ Ban them from the roads during the 'rush hours' as they make your journey to work 5 mins longer?
> 
> The list goes on.
> 
> _IF_ you have problems at work and are required to stay late then most people will either get paid for the extra time, have time bank or be on a salary so have to expect this every now and then.
> If a HGV driver gets held up then he penitentially runs out of hours to get back (fine for the 'trampers', not quite so convenient for day drivers).
> 
> So you are busy at the office and need to stay on for an extra 30 mins, bit of a PITA but that's life and the job, but you still get home all be it 30 mins later.
> Now if you were a professional driver in that situation you would be either potentially fined for doing 'overtime' (exceeding you permitted hours) or have to park up with no eating or sleeping facilities (again I am talking about a day driver not a tramper - who will have his night out gear)
> So _your _boss 1st asks you to stay on 30 mins longer to get that important job finished ... oh an by the way when you have finished the overtime you now have to sleep in the store cupboard under the stairs (a 7'x7' room) with no facilities. (a little like a day driver would in a sleeper cab)
> 
> Perhaps now some will realise how an extra 30 mins for a HGV driver can impact on his day - he can't even 'get his foot down' to make up any lost time as his vehicle is speed limited to 56MPH.
> 
> All HGV drivers accept the conditions when they do the job... but pleeease do not get too annoyed just because they have held you up for 5 mins!!


When you are causing mile long tailbacks, whatever the vehicle, they should be pulling over.

Why not ban them from overtaking on dual carriageways? I don't honestly believe the .1 mph difference between lorries warrants massive tailbacks.

That's a stupid comment, especially since the majority of lorry drivers seem to drive outside of the rush hour already, for the very reason it causes significant delays for everyone.

That's not my experience of working outside of hours.

Park up without sleeping or eating facilities? Really? Is there nowhere with lorry stops?

It's holding up lots of people, not just 1 person.

I respect the job lorry drivers do and it's not easy at all, but there are lorry drivers that show consideration for others and those that don't.

Drivers in general with a me me me attitude can expect to be met with the same lack of consideration. In fact it's amusing to watch lorry drivers who show the same lack of comsideration, being met by resistance from other lorry drivers.


----------



## Gizmo68

RisingPower said:


> When you are causing mile long tailbacks, whatever the vehicle, they should be pulling over.


You will always find someone who wants to travel faster than you are, no matter what you are driving.



RisingPower said:


> Why not ban them from overtaking on dual carriageways? I don't honestly believe the .1 mph difference between lorries warrants massive tailbacks.


Simply because a truck running at 44T is a lot slower than one who is lighter or empty, so your answer is to hold them all up?
What happens then when you cannot get on or off your sliproad because there is a convoy of trucks?
You could of course do what _many _do and just pull in front of the truck and brake?



RisingPower said:


> That's a stupid comment, especially since the majority of lorry drivers seem to drive outside of the rush hour already, for the very reason it causes significant delays for everyone.


Many actually start early and finish late (15hr days) they still drive through the rush hours.



RisingPower said:


> Park up without sleeping or eating facilities? Really? Is there nowhere with lorry stops?


Nowhere near enough - or as many as you would think there should be.



RisingPower said:


> Drivers in general with a me me me attitude can expect to be met with the same lack of consideration. In fact it's amusing to watch lorry drivers who show the same lack of comsideration, being met by resistance from other lorry drivers.


I fully agree, there are bad truck drivers as well as car drivers and bike riders. May be if everyone travelled in a truck for a day they would realise that they cannot stop and go just like a car, they both take time to do.
If a car has to slow down going up a hill because of a slower car then most can accelerate away again once the road is clear, not quite as easy when you are grossing 44T.


----------



## RisingPower

Gizmo68 said:


> You will always find someone who wants to travel faster than you are, no matter what you are driving.
> 
> Simply because a truck running at 44T is a lot slower than one who is lighter or empty, so your answer is to hold them all up?
> What happens then when you cannot get on or off your sliproad because there is a convoy of trucks?
> You could of course do what _many _do and just pull in front of the truck and brake?
> 
> Many actually start early and finish late (15hr days) they still drive through the rush hours.
> 
> Nowhere near enough - or as many as you would think there should be.
> 
> I fully agree, there are bad truck drivers as well as car drivers and bike riders. May be if everyone travelled in a truck for a day they would realise that they cannot stop and go just like a car, they both take time to do.
> If a car has to slow down going up a hill because of a slower car then most can accelerate away again once the road is clear, not quite as easy when you are grossing 44T.


Yup and you let them by.

When there is this little difference in them overtaking, yes. You have to assume a lorry is fully laden and I can't be the only one thinking this as there are pilot schemes on quite a few roads. Because they're overtaking, you can't get on or off, because there's nowhere to go, if they're single file allowing distance you should be able to join without causing them to slow, if not it's your fault for trying to merge into a space that doesn't exist.

Tbh my biggest issue is numpties that overtake at .1mph next to slip roads blocking both lanes as you can't overtake and you can't pull in behind.

I don't see many lorries during the rush hours, a lot more out of hours tbh.

I see a fair few of them, I can't honestly see how there aren't any to be found if you plan.

This is true, but idiots simply don't think and it's exactly the same kind of me me me attitude which causes this.


----------



## RisingPower

Mick, I see you, stop holding up traffic on your zimmerframe


----------



## Multipla Mick

I'm going to side with the truck drivers here, they're already at work, with a job to do and timings to keep to. If they keep stopping just to let a few cars past then they have to pull away again costing them time and extra fuel used in accelerating from a dead stop back up to speed again.

In the motorhome I always used to pull over and let others pass, but I was on holiday with all the time in the world. Trucks though are a different matter, their journeys are somewhat more important and can effect so much more than a couple of people being a few minutes later for work. 

Getting stuck behind trucks is life, they use the roads too so allowances have to be made for them. To suggest they keep pulling over to let others pass is frankly a bit silly given the pressures they're under and the nature of the vehicle and so on. 

First rule of driving in Britain it seems, anyone slower than you is a numpty and should get out of the way. Anyone faster than you is an idiot and a potential killer


----------



## Multipla Mick

RisingPower said:


> Mick, I see you, stop holding up traffic on your zimmerframe


Hoi oi oi... Less of your cheek Raisingflower chap


----------



## SteveyG

RisingPower said:


> I don't see many lorries during the rush hours, a lot more out of hours tbh.


The roads are full of lorries throughout the day. They don't just stop because it's busy.


----------



## RisingPower

SteveyG said:


> The roads are full of lorries throughout the day. They don't just stop because it's busy.


Actually if they cause large jams I think you'll find they do stop.


----------



## ITHAQVA

What id do to drive one of these on the roads of Britain :devil:










RP, you can man the .50 cal :thumb:  :devil:


----------



## BigAshD

J1ODY A said:


> Do you like man love...
> 
> My mate got caught doing 99 on motorway and got away with awareness course so you can never tell... Depends on situation I suppose.. i.e. if you were outside a school at home time they may punish you more than at 2am along a main road?!?


You get a different caution for motorway speeding compared to anywhere else, because the danger is less. Doubt you'd get away with speed awareness for over 50 in a 30.


----------



## RisingPower

ITHAQVA said:


> What id do to drive one of these on the roads of Britain :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RP, you can man the .50 cal :thumb:  :devil:


Screw you, I'm only interested in playing with big guns


----------



## ITHAQVA

RisingPower said:


> Screw you, I'm only interested in playing with big guns


Just to refresh your memory, this is the .50 Cal :devil:










Ideal for traffic control :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

ITHAQVA said:


> Just to refresh your memory, this is the .50 Cal :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideal for traffic control :thumb:


Not big enough, I want the 120mm


----------



## avit88

to the OP i have a mate who got caught doing 60 in a 30

he was braking from 90 before the po po got him lol


----------



## avit88

i have to admit i stick pretty much to the speed limits unless its a 60mph zone but I have also gone through 30 zones far far quicker than 53mph! get urself a speed camera detector like me... saved me countless times 


speed saves lives!!!!


----------



## PugIain

RisingPower said:


> I'll bet you've never exceeded the speed limit on a dual carriageway or motorway.  Speeding in residential, built up areas is a more serious matter than a country road where there's nothing to hit.


i may have done 65 in the 60 on the way home at 6 in a morning.but id rather stick to the limit and keep my license clean.been driving 12 years,no points.
got pulled once though,about foglights about 10 years ago.

i do agree , people who speed in town want birching.


----------



## carlust

Got caught in Greece driving my UK car when on holiday ... and I was in the wrong doing 120mph on the motorway while the limit was 80mph ....
police man was kind enough to give me a basic fine of 17Euro and 3 points on the spot. *I must admit it worked as I did not speed for the remaining holiday lol.

Got caught in UK while I was overtaking a lorry on M2 with 80mph however a fine could not be given to me as the lorry jammed the speed gun lol so just a caution for this.

And lastly got caught on a 30mph zone although I could have sworn I thought it was 40mph my speedo was reading 40mph but the speedgun shown 43mph (a straight stretch of road for 2miles on the left parralel the rails and on the right some tyre place and car dealers no houses... however the limit is 30 for the past 5yrs as the kind police man told me. I was honest that I did think it was 40mph. He just given me a caution.


----------



## dew1911

It is quite funny really, you go out at 2 o'clock in a morning and you will find very little Cars on the roads, but all your night trunker's driving HGV's, yet they seem to run without many problems... So tell me who is causing the issues?/ Large trucks, or morons in cars who don't understand what it takes to move large goods vehilces, or stop then again afterwards...


----------



## Avanti

carlust said:


> Got caught in Greece driving my UK car when on holiday ... and I was in the wrong doing 120mph on the motorway while the limit was 80mph ....
> police man was kind enough to give me a basic fine of 17Euro and 3 points on the spot. *I must admit it worked as I did not speed for the remaining holiday lol.
> 
> Got caught in UK while I was overtaking a lorry on M2 with 80mph however a fine could not be given to me as the lorry jammed the speed gun lol so just a caution for this.
> 
> And lastly got caught on a 30mph zone although I could have sworn I thought it was 40mph my speedo was reading 40mph but the speedgun shown 43mph (a straight stretch of road for 2miles on the left parralel the rails and on the right some tyre place and car dealers no houses... however the limit is 30 for the past 5yrs as the kind police man told me. I was honest that I did think it was 40mph. He just given me a caution.


So it seems you have not heeded the fear of your back being close to the wall, I wonder if you will be one of those that bleat on loudly aabout life's unfairness when one day the nice officer decides, you have had enough chances, maybe the magistrates should decide if you need checking?
PS I'm not against speeding per se, just the amount of times you are getting caught


----------



## DampDog

Avanti said:


> PS I'm not against speeding per se, just the amount of times you are getting caught


Strange mindset people have that you're only guilty if you get caught. If they speed and don't get caught then it's somehow fine

Unfortunately we are always going to have the narrowminded few who think the rules don't apply to them.


----------



## Avanti

DampDog said:


> *Strange mindset people have that you're only guilty if you get caught.* If they speed and don't get caught then it's somehow fine
> 
> Unfortunately we are always going to have the narrowminded few who think the rules don't apply to them.


The logic behind it is straightforward enough, 75mph on a quiet motorway at 0100hrs vs doing 28mph at 0845 or 1500 past a primary school during term time. Whilst the latter is legal (in many cases) it is more hazardous.


----------



## DrDax

I did one of those spread awareness courses 36mph in 30limit 6minths a go.
What they told me is, they are making an example of high speeds in 30limits
53 in a 30 possibility of a ban , if not it will be a large fine and min 6points

If under 25 much higher chance if ban

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Cueball

for once... I'm not really going to get into the whole debate about speeding at who bad it is or isn't..... I speed, never killed anyone, or hurt anyone, and I have 0 points.

speed doesn't kill. that is all I'll say on the matter.

what does worry me though, is people that do 45mph on a NSL road, then when they get to a small village etc and it drops to 30, then 20 for the school (that's always on the main road for some reason ) always seem to just continue at 45mph...

so I overtake them on the NSL road... I get shouted at, flashed, called an a-hole etc.... then they suddenly catch me up and tail gate me all the way through the village....

:lol::lol::lol:

:wall:


----------



## DampDog

Avanti said:


> The logic behind it is straightforward enough, 75mph on a quiet motorway at 0100hrs vs doing 28mph at 0845 or 1500 past a primary school during term time. Whilst the latter is legal (in many cases) it is more hazardous.


The problem with that is you're justifying speeding because you've made a judgement on how dangerous the hazard/situation is, and are driving within "your limits". The morgue is full of 20 somethings who thought just that, as are the people they hit.

I agree that an extra 5mph on an empty motorway in the early hours isn't as overtly dangerous as 5mph in a 20-30. But if you get caught just man-up and take the points/fine don't bleat about it or boast how you got away with it.

I'm not talking about creeping above the limit by a few miles and hour, most of us do that now and again (consciously or not). But 53 in a 30.. deserves a hefty fine and a big wallop of points.


----------



## Avanti

DampDog said:


> The problem with that is you're justifying speeding because you've made a judgement on how dangerous the hazard/situation is, and are driving within "your limits". The morgue is full of 20 somethings who thought just that, as are the people they hit.
> 
> I agree that an extra 5mph on an empty motorway in the early hours isn't as overtly dangerous as 5mph in a 20-30. But if you get caught just man-up and take the points/fine don't bleat about it or boast how you got away with it.
> 
> I'm not talking about creeping above the limit by a few miles and hour, most of us do that now and again (consciously or not). But 53 in a 30.. deserves a hefty fine and a big wallop of points.


I'm justifying it, in the same way you just have, rules are rules and it would be hypocritical of me to say I rigidly stick within the limits (I don't) but like Cueball I have never killed anybody or have points on my licence. That said I have been in collision with a pedestrian in the past and I was not speeding he ran out into flowing traffic, had he been hit by the motorcyclist or lorry he may not have been around to tell the tale 

It was  here on Potteries Way (use the street view)


----------



## DampDog

Yikes... You're not a Potter too??

Generally "Stokies" are too slow witted to cross the road unaided..:lol::lol:

I'm not trying to justify my view or dismiss yours, we are all human (or close) so make decisions as best we see them. It's just the "I've been caught red handed, how do I wiggle out of it" irritates me.


----------



## Avanti

DampDog said:


> Yikes... You're not a Potter too??
> 
> Generally "Stokies" are too slow witted to cross the road unaided..:lol::lol:
> 
> I'm not trying to justify my view or dismiss yours, we are all human (or close) so make decisions as best we see them. It's just the "I've been caught red handed, how do I wiggle out of it" irritates me.


No not a Stokie, the guy was running up the road on the grass side of the corossing and then just decided to avoid the pedestrian railings and ran straight into the road, didn't even look up, he managed to not hear the bike or lorry, I thought he avoided me until I saw him rolling down my now shattered windscreen, best bit was there was a police car travelling in the opposite direction, though they would have come over to police the incident, they just looked over at the guy on the floor and went on their merry way  the pedestrian's shin bone was broken (looked like he had two knee joints) fortunately he was alive and admitted liability and paid for my screen replacement.
But yes I agree about the I have been caught get me out of it posts, which in fairness the thread was not that more of what is his likely punishment


----------



## Paintmaster1982

dew1911 said:


> Why should they have too? If your in that much of a hurry, set off earlier.


Iam fine sitting behind a lorry at 40 mph on a A road or behind a lorry overtaking another lorry at a slow pace because that's all apart of driving and more to the point they are driving fairly heavy peace of metal lol. There not going to go away so just deal with it. What I did say was that if the lorry driver feels pressured from the tailbacks he/she is causing then they are in the wrong job. It's upto them if they want to pull over or not. As the old saying goes " without lorries we have nothing".


----------



## Paintmaster1982

avit88 said:


> i have to admit i stick pretty much to the speed limits unless its a 60mph zone but I have also gone through 30 zones far far quicker than 53mph! get urself a speed camera detector like me... saved me countless times
> 
> speed saves lives!!!!


Iam not sure if your trying to get reaction or that you get hard for boasting about stupidity like that but I thought id be the first of many who will call you a ******. Well done. If speed saves lives then that school kid who was killed by that ****** doing way way over the 30 speed limit should be alive today. Again ******


----------



## Avanti

avit88 said:


> i have to admit i stick pretty much to the speed limits unless its a 60mph zone but I have also gone through 30 zones far far quicker than 53mph! get urself a speed camera detector like me... saved me countless times
> 
> speed saves lives!!!!


Your last two posts are a bit silly IMO, I have a SCD too, but not for the reasons you portray that they are used to evade detection, in fact if anything when used my average speed would be lower and legal rather than braking just for gatso's etc.


----------



## buck-egit

My brother got a 2 year ban and massive fine and had to do a retest for doing 90 in a 30.. He pretty much deserved it.!!!!


----------



## amiller

Just got a 35 in a 30. Do the crime...


----------



## bildo

buck-egit said:


> My brother got a 2 year ban and massive fine and had to do a retest for doing 90 in a 30.. He pretty much deserved it.!!!!


"Pretty much" would be an understatement there I think!


----------



## Multipla Mick

DampDog said:


> Strange mindset people have that you're only guilty if you get caught. If they speed and don't get caught then it's somehow fine
> 
> Unfortunately we are always going to have the narrowminded few who think the rules don't apply to them.


For me at least, it's not that I don't think the rules apply to me, of course they do. It's that on occasions when I think it's safe, I choose to break those rules and enjoy the ride/drive and the thrill of a bit of speed. Can't complain if I get caught mind you, and I did, once, back in about 1982.

But even a 'sensible' rider/driver like me (not my description, but others who know me, I prefer steady ) likes to enjoy themselves now and then and open it up when conditions dictate. It's often what people who enjoy riding/driving do. Doesn't make them narrow minded, or thinking they are above the law, least, not in my opinion.


----------



## DampDog

The problem is I sort of agree, a few mph here and there on the open road in the right conditions does no harm.

But we've all seen them on the road where they have to be driving right on the ragged edge or it isn't fun or enjoyable...

And how does Mr plod distinguish between Mr "Lunatic driver" and Mr "Pushing on" when the only info he has is they were both above the limit?

Plus lots of divers think they are way better than they actually are and yet haven't taken any training in 30 years, let alone opened a highway code.

The net has to be throne wide enough to keep the lunatics to a minimum. I don't really have any issues with people who hold their hand up and say it was a fair cop! I knew the limit, I accepted the penalty. Just the drivers who choose to ignore the limit regardless of the risks, who really are aggressive drivers, who think getting away with it or not getting caught is a game. The limits are there in most cases to protect us from "Mr Lunatic" and spoil it for Mr average...

Anyway, I digress, I'll get me coat...


----------



## Multipla Mick

DampDog said:


> The problem is I sort of agree, a few mph here and there on the open road in the right conditions does no harm.
> 
> But we've all seen them on the road where they have to be driving right on the ragged edge or it isn't fun or enjoyable...
> 
> And how does Mr plod distinguish between Mr "Lunatic driver" and Mr "Pushing on" when the only info he has is they were both above the limit?
> 
> Plus lots of divers think they are way better than they actually are and yet haven't taken any training in 30 years, let alone opened a highway code.
> 
> The net has to be throne wide enough to keep the lunatics to a minimum. I don't really have any issues with people who hold their hand up and say it was a fair cop! I knew the limit, I accepted the penalty. Just the drivers who choose to ignore the limit regardless of the risks, who really are aggressive drivers, who think getting away with it or not getting caught is a game. The limits are there in most cases to protect us from "Mr Lunatic" and spoil it for Mr average...
> 
> Anyway, I digress, I'll get me coat...


Ah, got you :thumb: I'm having real trouble with the site freezing and randomly reloading previous pages before I can get the feel or tone of a thread sometimes, so I got your earlier comment out of context I think.

I tried to post this earlier, but after 5 failed attempts I gave up :wall: Seems to have settled down now, thankfully.


----------



## DampDog

Sites been a little strange for me too for a few days now, either taking an age to laod a page or not loading at all. seems to be specific to this site.


----------



## PugIain

Multipla Mick said:


> Ah, got you :thumb: I'm having real trouble with the site freezing and randomly reloading previous pages before I can get the feel or tone of a thread sometimes, so I got your earlier comment out of context I think.
> 
> I tried to post this earlier, but after 5 failed attempts I gave up :wall: Seems to have settled down now, thankfully.


It's probably all those pasty crumbs overheating your modem


----------



## Multipla Mick

PugIain said:


> It's probably all those pasty crumbs overheating your modem


Hay ay ay, we'll have no heckling here thank you!

I don't know, they let all sorts in these days...


----------



## DampDog

PugIain said:


> It's probably all those pasty crumbs overheating your modem


Cough...cough... Don't you realise that if those pasty crumbs are warm you'll have to pay VAT on em... Tut..Tut

And that constitues "fast food" so just how fast is safe....


----------



## PugIain

DampDog said:


> And that constitues "fast food" so just how fast is safe....


Well Ive heard a turbo charged spotted dick can have your eye out...
:tumbleweed:



Multipla Mick said:


> I don't know, they let all sorts in these days...


I know,gone to the dogs since we joined hasnt it


----------



## carlust

Avanti said:


> So it seems you have not heeded the fear of your back being close to the wall, I wonder if you will be one of those that bleat on loudly aabout life's unfairness when one day the nice officer decides, you have had enough chances, maybe the magistrates should decide if you need checking?
> PS I'm not against speeding per se, just the amount of times you are getting caught


Nothing is unfair ... I must admit. When I was caught doing very high speed I was silly and kind of having another car racing....
However it was a 3 lane motorway 9 in the morning and we were 4 cars on the road... Just to realise how empty the road was ... the police man walked infront of me in the lane while I was doing that speed to sign me to pull over !! hahaha (only in Greece)!!

However the other two times I do not think it was excessive empty roads on both occasions and on the last one I just came back via that road where I did go 30mph today ... and I have seen no single sign indicating the speed limit. I do know now ... but since a speed limit has changed on a road even if it was 10 years ago they still should have a couple of 30mph to give the hint it is down from 40mph.

I generally do not speed this is my statement. And if they catch me speeding and I have to pay the fine... at the end of the day the policeman is hired to do a job why blame him etc for something he does for work.


----------

